# Need a mod please



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

I signed up a few days ago, the site wouldn?t let me in at all today, so I said fuck it and made another account on my other email, can you please delete my other account, the handle was ?theguyfromthegym, I like this current name better...faster to type .... thanks again.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

ok

welcome.


----------



## brazey (May 18, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------

